# Value of colt Commander



## Willkun (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to these threads, but I've been wanting to get a hold of a 1911 for some time now. I went to a nearby gunshop that will be going out of business soon and I saw they had a Colt Commander in 9mm. They had the price reduced to $650 but a guy that knew the owner said I probably could talk it down to $600. I'm curious how good of a deal I'd be getting out of this. I'd actually prefer 9mm for now simply for ammo costs. So I'm pretty interested. Thoughts?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

It is a reasonable price if it is in decent shape, I paid 650 for a .45 commander as a gift just about 6 monthes ago here in Id.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Buy it and don't look back. Go shooting and enjoy it. 9mm Colts are hard to find in my area. Offer him $600 out the door cash and see what he says. Might go for it if he's going out of business. Good luck.


----------

